# craftsman 247.883700 with new briggs&stratton



## kaziesariens (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey everyone got my older craftsman 26 in with a brand new briggs&stratton 205cc 8.0 engine installed from my local hardware store owner I bought it used from him recently and he installed the new engine I had a question on the engine as I mentioned this is a 205cc 8.0ft so is this technically considered a 8 HP engine then ? Also the oil filler tube had to be replaced this week because as I was using machine I noticed oil blowing out near bottom of tube just above where it goes into engine there seemed to be a small hole on back side of tube when the new tube came it also has what appears to be a factory dimple same area as the bad tube but No hole anyone else have a similar engine that can offer any feedback was thinking about contacting Briggs&stratton as well THANKS, DAN


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm thinking the 205cc would be closer to 6hp.
What engine is it, 900 series, Vanguard, older flathead ??

Briggs and Stratton 13L332-0036-F8 205cc 6.5HP Vanguard Engine

On the oil tube I've had the O ring at the base fail but I've never had a tube develop a hole (yet).


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello kaziesariens, welcome to *SBF*


----------



## kaziesariens (Feb 7, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog this is the model number 12A1030148e8 and it shows 205cc and 8.0ft. Lbs on sticker I know what your saying too about the oil filler tube and some times the o ring leaking but this circular impression is above the oring facing in ward when I seen the oil spraying out I found it with my pointer finger by rubbing it if I left my finger over it I could feel the heat and compression so my hardware man ordered an exact replacement it came in and it has the exact same circular impression but as I stated last post no oil came out when I ran it at idle yesterday after installing if you go to the illustrated parts list for this engine model # it doesn't even show up On the picture it's ref#847, part #693617 I just wonder if this is there from the molding process when these plastic tubes are formed maybe mine just was thin at that spot or it got poked thru I almost thought a screw was missing. THANK YOU FOR THE REPLY ALSO THANK YOU TO detdrbuzzard for the warm welcome!!


----------



## kaziesariens (Feb 7, 2015)

*oil filler tube photo*

I've added a photo to my profile album of the defective oil filler tube I had mentioned in my recent post hopefully you can see where my leak was in the image it's right above the flange portion of the tube


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

any time you see ft. lbs it is torque that they are talking about not horse power


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

That hole should not be there. Take a look at the engine and surrounding bits to see if there is a screw or something sharp that might have worn that hole in there during vibration.


----------

